# TODAY on RO



## Elf Mommy (Aug 2, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]If you live near the Chicago area, or know a bun-lover who does, please consider helping to save one of their shelter rabbits! Check this thread, and this one, to get more information!!![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Happy Birthday to *blueyes65, *(Debbie). She is one of our veteran members from Canada. Itâs been a while since she last visited the boards. Maybe someone out there has a way to contact her and bring her back![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Happy Birthday to Pegâs Daughter, Robin! (*TinysSis*)![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*BluMagic* joined the forum today and is hoping to adopt some Flemmies off of Petfinder. She has raised and shown rabbits in the past. We wish her luck in finding a new heart bun![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Can an admin please help Shannon (*ilovetoeatchocolate*) with her avatar? What do you do if you have a little red X where the picture should be?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center]*Waterlilly0212*âs Bailey made some âminor adjustmentsâ to the new pet carrier she purchased. [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Cheryl* had an interesting dreamâ¦Was it the Princess and the Pea? Orâ¦the Princess and the Pellet? Orâ¦evenâ¦the Princess and the Poop? Go read and share![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Becca*âs all wet! What do you do when it starts raining and the buns are out?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Binkies, Blankies and an incredibly playful Rain are all featured in this fantastic video by ADEE![/align]


[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]*jcl_24* posted some Ebony photos that literally made me say âAWWWWWWâ to the point where hubby was looking at me funny! Go look! Go look![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Oriâs out of surgery and doing well! Yayyy big boy![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*BluMagic* is interested in starting some rabbit agility training. Anyone have tips or links you can share with her?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Shannon (*ilovetoeatchocolate*) was bunny shunned today! â¦gaspâ¦ Has your rabbit ever given YOU the butt for messing up his/her routine?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Good deal at Walmart! Go find out what treat you can buy your bun![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Cilantro is on the WATCH OUT list! If you feed it to your bun for daily veg, read this thread![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*BluMagic* is looking for some tips on raising Flemish Giants[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Slavetoabunny* is going to be cleaning out those skunky glands! There are some really good tips in here if you have never done so, before! Do you have any advice to contribute about how long to wait to do this after a spay/neuter?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center]Oreo likes to chew on his willow ball. Is this A-OK?[/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]If you live in the Edmonton area, be sure to catch the Edmonton Rabbit Show this weekend!!! If you go, make sure you take tons of photos to share with us on the boards! A whole mall full of rabbits!!! I would be in heaven! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Dublinperky* is asking if you are or ever have been in 4H Club? Please go click your answer in her poll[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Gentlegiants* is taking in lots of new rabbits, babies, mom, dad and babies on the way! Something doesnât seem quite right, though, and sheâs wondering if the former owner is being honest with her.[/align]


[align=center]Iâm sure sheâll be sharing photos of her new adoptees. If you would like to help out with fostering or adopting these new little loves, please see her post in the Rescue Me Section[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Bunnybunbunb* raises the question about breeding through wire bars. Is this possible? Join the discussion.[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Wabbitdadâs Wabbit Herd 2008â¦Dave gave us a Pudge and Rudy update. Go check how the bonding is going![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Foster girl Katieâ¦*myheartâs* sweet girl helped out in the cleaning process on Friday. Go read about how she âhelped outâ[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Beccaâs Babiezâ¦*Becca* has posted new Dippy and Nibbles photos! Come look at those kissable noses![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]3 Lop Bunny Blogâ¦*Leaf* has posted a bunch of photos of her 3 peas in a pod! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]The bunnies are talking! About the rain! Let your bun join in the conversation about how they feel about the drippy wet stuff![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Our members are sharing some mouth-watering recipes for covered dish parties! Go drool and contribute your favorite pot luck recipe![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Prayers for the Young Man who lost his life on the bus in Manitoba[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Grace (*pumpkinandwhiskersmom*) is BACK!!! Go give her a warm welcome home![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]JadeIcing asks, Are you a Dr. Who fan? Anyone? [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Shrouded in MYSTERY!!! Who could this be???

[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## cheryl (Aug 2, 2008)

I love all those animation's that you use Elf mommy....but i especially love this one...it made me giggle because....






It remind's me of myself twoevening's ago....it was pouringwith rain outside and i just had to go out under the verandah to get my clothe's basket so i could do my washingwhen all of a sudden we had like a mini storm which just came from no where....i had to almost hang on for dear life....i was worried that my house roof was going to blow of or something lol...that's how strong the wind was........my son Jeremy made a joke because i'm slim and very light weight..he said 'mum wouldn't it be funny if the wind picked you up and you went flying through the air'....i'm like 'no...that wouldn't be funny'lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow! Makes you want to wear heavier shoes, eh? hehe I'm glad you didn't blow away!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Happy Birthday to *blueyes65, *(Debbie). She is one of our veteran members from Canada. Itâs been a while since she last visited the boards.


Happy Birthday Debbie!

Debbie had to give up Shadow because of allergies.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> If you live in the Edmonton area, be sure to catch the Edmonton Rabbit Show this weekend!!! A whole mall full of rabbits!!! I would be in heaven!


Met up with Luvabun and John at the Show last night. Jan was in heaven, when she saw all the baby bunnies. She couldn't decide what she liked best, the Harliquins or the English Angoras. I think she is ready for another rabbit. :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 2, 2008)

Good Job


----------



## cheryl (Aug 2, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Wow! Makes you want to wear heavier shoes, eh? hehe I'm glad you didn't blow away!


Haha...my kid's have pretty warped sense of humour's...............they don't get it from me........really they don't


----------

